# Anyone else have a dog with Puppy Strangles?



## bookwormgirl380 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just got a new puppy, about 9 weeks old.
We didn't know she had this condition when we got her, and we've been completely worn out worrying about her.
She's on her steroids and anti-biotic medication and seems to be getting better.

It would be such a huge huge relief to talk to someone else who is going through this or has gone through it.

Please send me a message!
xxxooo
Nikki


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't ahd any experience with this but just wanted to send {{{{good vibes}}}} and strength to you and your pup- its a rough go but hopefully things will improve downthe road.


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.pets.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=71557

Found this link to someone's experience


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Go to www.peteducation.com and search juvenile cellulitis ( puppy strangles ) This is also an excellent site for many things.


----------



## bookwormgirl380 (Mar 13, 2012)

Aww thank you dannimac! She's showing improvement slowly but surely. It's mostly what dogs are like when they grow up after having this condition that I'm curious about.
I just joined this other sites thread and it's making me much less stressed. Thank you so much for that.

Abbylynn, thank you for this website! My puppy has all of the symptoms listed, it sound like they were writing it Just about her. I love sites like this because it let's me know what track she should be on with this condition.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen pups diagnosed with this problem. Prescribed the same meds and as adults could never tell that they were sick little puppies. It is a lot worse when horses get this disease. Give your pups its meds and all will more than likely be okay.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

My pup had it when he was about 12 weeks old. The vet caught it early because he'd been having other problems. Unfortunately, he was also suffering a mild case of localized demodex, and the steroids threw that into overdrive. By the time he'd run the full course of steroids and antibiotics, his hair was thinning, and the vet immediately started him on a course of ivermectin. The poor guy was a mess for the first year of his life, but since then, he's been golden. His body does have a tendency to overreact to just about everything (re: severe hives when in contact with quite a few things.. although a daily 10 mg Zyrtec has quieted this), but otherwise, he's pretty normal.

Mason will be 4 in June.


----------



## bookwormgirl380 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, 
How bad was the scarring Mason's face?


----------

